# No. CA- any breeder suggestions?



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,
I posted on the general info forum as well. 
Any breeders I should (or shouldnt! PM me for that) look into for a quality pup? I think what I'm after is a working line pup vs show. temperment is important, I dont want wimpy, whiny or spooky. Active is ok - just not lunatic. Not 100% solid on color but sort of prefer the black/tans or black/reds vs the solid or sable colors. I've been told its possible to get the B/T or B/R with the working bred dogs. 
What else....? Oh yes, and health clearances, Hips,elbows. DM? I'm not sure what that is, maybe Id better do more homework. ha ha.. Thanks!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

www.justk9s.com

I really like her dogs....I own a couple.
However;...there are also a few really good WL breeders on this forum....if you don't mind having a pup shipped to you....you would do great to get a pup from them also!
Best Wishes!

Sorry...I almost forgot to mention a few names.

Chrisitne, Lee, Cliff, Chris, Carmen, Chuck, Melinda.......geez...I KNOW there are even more....I just can't at this moment get my brain to function, to even remember their kennels & websites...???
Someone will come and fill in the blanks for me.....sorry, I have the flu...and I can barely keep a thought together.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Billie said:


> DM? I'm not sure what that is, maybe Id better do more homework. ha ha.. Thanks!


I believe DM stands for Degenerative Myelopathy. It is a horrible terrible thing. We just lost our 9 year old GSD to it in November.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

witmertysonimports.com

Call Tyson Kennels in Menlo Park (right over D. Bridge) and ask for Randy. Club in on Sat on east side of Bridge in Newark.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't have any suggestions for you, but definitely try to find a breeder that tests for DM - degenerative myelopathy. 

It's very sad to see, and I can't even imagine having a dog with it and having to go through it with him/her. It's sad that it's preventable, but breeders don't always check for it.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Billie said:


> Hi,
> I've been told its possible to get the B/T or B/R with the working bred dogs.
> What else....? Oh yes, and health clearances, Hips,elbows. DM? I'm not sure what that is, maybe Id better do more homework. ha ha.. Thanks!



It's possible, but not as likely. If you are looking for the "typical" saddle back pattern you won't run across that in the working lines. (Maybe if someone bred a WL to a SL, but even then no guarantee you'll get a saddle back pattern) You're more likely to see the blanket back pattern or maybe bi-color or solid black. Sable is the most common to find as I guess you've already discovered.

If at all possible, see if there are any working dog clubs in your area (Schutzhund USA, DVG, PSA) and go see some dogs. You can observe the temperament up close and hopefully get some insight from handlers. They can also tell you if they had a good experience with a breeder, that type of thing.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd suggest Ajay Singh if you're looking for WL in CA. He is just north of San Fran.

www.ajaysingh.com


----------



## Gsd girl (Feb 14, 2012)

*Good breeders*

Oberfeld German steps in potter valley,buying my baby's cousin. They have a litter now check out the beautiful puppies....so happy now I will have completed my family 2 Gsd 2 kid 2cats and 1 husband that keeps me busy llike there's 2 of them. Anyway great family dogs,very good personality,very sweet, I get told all the time that lucifer is the handsomest Gsd that they have ever. Seen.


----------



## Gsd girl (Feb 14, 2012)

Oberfeldgermansheherd.com


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Von Sontausen (Lodi) and True Haus (Oroville) breed working lines, not only do they have great bloodlines, they are both great people to work with.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Von Sontausen (Lodi) and True Haus (Oroville) breed working lines, not only do they have great bloodlines, they are both great people to work with.


I've visted True Haus and second this, the dogs are all healthy, tons of drive, friendly, confident, very stable dogs. And they're very open to questions and will gladly allow folks to come watch them work and meet their dogs.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

i've been in contact with Truehaus already. They are within an hour of me ,thats a bonus! Very wlling to answer questions and did welcome me out. I have a good feeling so far.

I'lll also go check out the Oberfeld site as well.. Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not in any hurry, am just trying to learn as much about lineages, and temperements as possible before I do anything.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

I checked out oberfeld, their dogs are beautiful, but I didnt see any mention of OFA or other clearances.....?


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

*Oberfeld Shepherds Potter Valley*

I bought my 2 yr old male GSD from them. 

** rest removed by Admin. Please send via private message**


----------

